# Meet my new little boys!



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

I am pleased to present Boy1 and Boy 2... yeah... definitely need to get them some proper names. 
http://ratforum.com/coppermine/displayimage/album=161/pid=662.html


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

aww, they're so fuzzy. i want to kiss them.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, so cute and tiny!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Aww, sooo cute! How old are they?


----------



## Barbiie (Sep 8, 2007)

They are so small and adorable they look a bit like my 2 boys but smaller versions hehe


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

They will be 5 weeks on Monday. So far they are great. They run around and chirp. I didn't know they would do that. They chirp the most when I'm holding one and the other is still in the cage. They tug at a jingle cat ball that's bigger than them. They are so soft and sweet. Boy #2 is the most outgoing. Boy #1 seems to forget who I am from minute to minute, although they are both showing more interest when I come to the cage. Last night. Boy#2 was so "interested" he had shinnied up the tube from the water bottle and was hanging upside down with all four feet wrapped around the bars of the food hopper. I couldn't get him to let go! They are so tiny I don't want to use force. So I just carefully moved the food hopper over to their play pen and he hopped right off. They have discovered the joys of towel tunneling. They seem a little confused about what to do with peas and are ignoring green beans altogether. 

I Love them! I can't wait until I can introduce them to Dax. She seems so lonely. I hope she accepts them. Will a female rat "mother" babies? Do I have to worry about her hurting them? They need to grow quite a bit before that. In another 2 weeks we'll see.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Is Dax spayed? Sorry if I'd missed that.

Heck, my boys 'mother' the babies. Perry STILL thinks Guinness is his baby. Even though Guinness is now the second biggest rat in the house.


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, Dax is spayed. I spayed both my girls when I got them. Unfortunately Kira had one complication after the other and we finally had to put her to sleep after a really bad infection that wouldn't heal. So Dax needed some new friends.  I'm now trying to decide on cage modifications to accomodate 3 rats.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Thats great! Very cute little ratties. hehe.


----------



## allynpsych (Sep 12, 2007)

We decided to call them Nip and Tuck.  The one with 2 stripes is Nip because he just nips off to explore. And because the first time my husband held him, he nibbled my husband's finger with enthusiasm.  But gently. Tuck has one stripe, and when you move suddenly he "Tucks and Covers"  And pretends to be a dust bunny.  But he's getting better.

They have both learned to come and investigate my hand in the cage and to be petted. They have started wrestling with each other, and I *think* that Nip has learned to play tag with me. But it's hard to be sure.


----------

